# Red Snapper Lovers



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Big Bust - *Galveston County Game Wardens caught a commercial snapper boat in possession of 3,493 pounds of undersize red snapper, or a total of 2,726 undersize fish. While conducting the inspection of the vessel, a hidden compartment was located which contained all of the undersize red snapper and an additional 2,128 pounds of fish, for a total of 5,641 pounds of hidden red snapper. Cases are pending.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

what is the name of the boat ?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't know a buddy of mine sent me the email and I just posted it. I would image that you could call TPW tommorrow and ask to speak to a warden an get that info if available they are usually pretty good on answering questions. Keep in mind that info is probably priveledged though because as we all know in America we all are innocent until given a date in court then found guilty!! They will probably verify the email though!!!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

I heard about this, but haven't got any of the particulars on it. 

I hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

There was a similar posts about a La boat that did the same thing the other day. That sure is alotta Snaps.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Here is the report:

http://www.wdsu.com/news/16118252/detail.html

NEW ORLEANS -- *Officers caught a well-known charter captain red handed with red snapper, according to the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries.According to a statement from the department, Captain David Harrelson, 52, of Lockport returned to Fourchon on April 28 with 909 red snapper, weighing a total of 2,459 pounds."It's really difficult to get your mind around a number that large," LDWF Col. Keith LaCaze said. "Of the 909 snapper, 287 were undersized."The recreational limit for snapper in 2008 is two per angler with a minimum length of 16 inches - and the season is closed until June 1.Harrelson is well-known as the skipper of the Captain Charlie, named for the late Captain Charlie Hardison, according to police.Harrelson's deckhand, Donald Humphrey, 45, and 18 Georgia anglers were also charged."We got a tip that the boat was coming in and that they had been fishing snapper," LaCaze said.Because of the commercial value of the haul, the fish were seized and sold to the highest bidder for $9,221 according to LaCaze.All those arrested were charged with multiple federal violations._Copyright 2007 by WDSU.com. All rights reserved. 
_​


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I think this is different cases.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

2 busted, but I wonder how many boats are still geting away with it...


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

The good thing...is they are getting busted! We need to take a strong stance as fishermen and let what ever court they are in (probably federal since they most probably were in federal waters) that we support pulling the license and reefing the boat!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

And we're stuck with 2 fish per person for 2 months. In my opinion, anytime a boat gets busted like this, they should tow it out about 50 miles to a designated "commercial boat boneyard" and just sink it. Sure, it will have some stuff on it that might kill some fish, but I am guessing it won't kill 5,000 fish like the boat will contunue to do.

I am sure it's not the first time they got caught and they'll probably get a fine and be back at it within a few months until they get caught again.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

rodwade said:


> The good thing...is they are getting busted! We need to take a strong stance as fishermen and let what ever court they are in (probably federal since they most probably were in federal waters) that we support pulling the license and reefing the boat!


Unfortunately they will get off with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*galv county or la ?*

some can call it a bust 
but the facts are its only the cost of doing business
the hidden ice holds were not built for pfd`s


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*snapper*

Howdy,
There is a very LARGE reason why you haven't heard any griping from the commercials about the reduced TAC recently (5.0 million pounds - 2008, 6.5 million pounds - 2007, 9.12 million pounds 2006 back several years)....it's because they know that IFQ's literally give them a license to steal. A 365 day season with little or no law enforcement on the water - they are using the VMS concept to track the boats.

When there is a profit motive involved, as it certainly is here, coupled with lack of on-the-water enforcement, the fishery is going to suffer a LOT of illegal activity such as this.

IFQ's work in other areas such as Alaska and New Zealand where there is a controlled pipeline to market. Texas' coastline offers way too many places to offload without detection.

The GOMFMC needs to repeal the IFQ's if they are REALLY interested in helping the snapper fishery recover, in my opinion.

Tom Hilton


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

skeeter77346 said:


> *Here is the report:*
> 
> *http://www.wdsu.com/news/16118252/detail.html*
> 
> ...


Feel free to voice your displeasure:

email: [email protected] or hit them in the pocket book by calling their toll free number: 888-463-4747

Hal


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

No way! That cannot happen! The commercial fishermen are all law abiding citizens. According to them and NMFS they have all those measures on board to insure they do not break the law. This has to be a rare case.

On another note. As far as I am concerned this is even more reason to make Red Snapper a game fish.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well Snap, every one of them thar commercial snapper boats are supposed to have a VMS, which means "vessel mauling system." It leads you right over the state line and magically a ton of fish start appearing in secret holds! The shorts automatically get blasted out a special exhaust port off the stern. Well, if yer hose is pointed that way ... sometimes it "slips."

And you and me recs, we got got to find them thar snappas without a VMS, haul them all the up to the top one crank at a time, handle them with love and effection, tickle them in the ribs with a "venting tool," and give 'em a kiss g'night. And our "summer of love" is only two short months!

So I guess the NMFS figures us manly men will get tired of acting like a bunch of fairies out there and just give 'er up fer good. 

I shore am glad the NMFS doesn't run the deer hunting operations, as we'd probably be on suction-cup arrow tips and have to give Bambi mouth ta mouth recussitation if we knock one out. -sammie


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Swells said:


> I shore am glad the NMFS doesn't run the deer hunting operations, as we'd probably be on suction-cup arrow tips and have to give Bambi mouth ta mouth recussitation if we knock one out. -sammie


Oh Sam,

Another reason why I love this board! Too Funny! Happy Cinco De Mayo to all!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Swells, you are a very funny man!!








You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Swells again!



Swells said:


> Well Snap, every one of them thar commercial snapper boats are supposed to have a VMS, which means "vessel mauling system." It leads you right over the state line and magically a ton of fish start appearing in secret holds! The shorts automatically get blasted out a special exhaust port off the stern. Well, if yer hose is pointed that way ... sometimes it "slips."
> 
> And you and me recs, we got got to find them thar snappas without a VMS, haul them all the up to the top one crank at a time, handle them with love and effection, tickle them in the ribs with a "venting tool," and give 'em a kiss g'night. And our "summer of love" is only two short months!
> 
> ...


----------



## snapcon (Oct 11, 2005)

NMFS/IFQ = FGTHH (the fox guarding the hen house)


----------



## Over The Top (Aug 8, 2005)

2,459 lbs out of New Orleans last week, added to Galveston this week , approx 8,000 lbs.total. That's an extra 2 fish for 1500 recs at a 2.7 lb average.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

It is nothing new, in fact I could point NMFS to one guy who likely steals several tons a year over at pier 19. Everyone said "oh they are being checked every trip" and blah blah blah....my butt!! They are hiding fish, they are offloading fish to center consoles and running them in at night ect. NMFS has 3....yes 3 whole guys to monitor Texas, of course they want TPW to do all their dirty work.

At least the RFA helped get a way to hurt these losers in Texas court as opposed to the often soft federal court, I am sure they will get pounded good unlike the old days when NMFS handled the cases. It is all coming to the surface......NMFS has failed AGAIN.

Here is a testimony from August 2006 TPW Commission meeting adressing the enormity of the problem 2 years ago!


"I'd like to first commend you on the work Texas Parks and Wildlife has done to apprehend those illegally harvesting Red Snapper in the Texas Gulf. I'd also like to address the enormity of the problem that still exists by reading from a Houston Chronicle article that was published on the 17th by Shannon Thompkins. This cites a few of the violations that we've had in the recent past on the Texas Gulf.

"The morning of November 1, 2005, officers attempted to stop and inspect the Caitlin May on the Gulf of Galveston. The commercial vessel attempted to elude officers. During the resulting chase, officers said the Caitlin May rammed the patrol boat and the vessel's crew threw about 1,000 pounds of fish overboard. When the agents finally stopped the boarded vessel, they reported finding more than two tons of reef fish, including 3,659 pounds of snapper aboard the boat. Much of the catch, one law enforcement officer said, was stowed in a hidden compartment on the vessel."

The second one was earlier this year. "The captain of a Galveston Bay commercial vessel was sentenced to 30 months in prison and a crew member 21 months in prison, in a case involving more than 2.5 tons of illegally taken snapper. In that case, agents seized 5,641 pounds of Red Snapper found in what was described as a hidden compartment in the vessel. More than 2,700 of those snapper were under the legal minimum length."

The third incident, in June, "Wardens acting on a Operation Game Thief tip stopped and boarded a commercial fishing vessel they documented fishing inside state waters in the Gulf off of Corpus Christi. Wardens found more than 800 snapper weighing a total of more than 2,000 pounds aboard the vessel. They issued citations for 26 fishing regulations violations to the vessel's captain and crew. A Parks and Wildlife news release on the incident noted that the captain and crew of the vessel had 62 prior violations for game and fish law violations. One of those charges had 45 pending cases involving illegal take of Red Snapper."

You know, since it seems that the folks at NOAA and the NMFS are bogged down in the usual bureaucratic mud that's kept them from moving forward for years, I'd like to appeal to you and the great state of Texas to support the Texas Reefing project and support game fish status for Red Snapper in Texas state waters to end commercial

overfishing. I would also like to state for the record that I'm opposed to a two fish snapper limit as it would have a massive negative economic impact on our coast. For what it's worth, I figured today that I spend about $750 to take my boat and my kids to the coast for weekend of snapper fishing and I'm one of just tens of thousands of recreational snapper fisherman in Texas.

Again, I'd like to thank you as a Texas sportsman and as a parent that wishes to instill in my children the same values that my grandparents instilled in me. Thank you.

COMMISSIONER FITZSIMONS: Thank you, Mike. Tomorrow, we are having an update on the Red Snapper if you're going to be here.

MR. STAPLETON: Thank you, sir.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

*keel haul*


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

You've got to wonder how much white powder comes in on those boats.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Over The Top said:


> 2,459 lbs out of New Orleans last week, added to Galveston this week , approx 8,000 lbs.total. That's an extra 2 fish for 1500 recs at a 2.7 lb average.


Heck, how many days does that come to that should be added to the rec season just from these 2 busts?

Tom


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Apparently there was another bust by TPW about 2 weeks ago in Freeport as well.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

where's...


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Sonny and Rico!


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I bet those hidden compartments are full every time as well.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Hughoo222 said:


> .....A Parks and Wildlife news release on the incident noted that the captain and crew of the vessel had 62 prior violations for game and fish law violations. One of those charges had 45 pending cases involving illegal take of Red Snapper."


I remember reading this in the paper when it was published and thinking to myself, "How the h*ll do they let these people continue to rape our fishery?"

Why aren't these people in prison, permits revoked and the vessals seized?


----------



## Over The Top (Aug 8, 2005)

hilton said:


> Heck, how many days does that come to that should be added to the rec season just from these 2 busts?
> 
> Tom


Tom, are there any stats or estimates of how many individual recreational snapper trips (Fishermen times the number of trips) made last season with fuel prices increasing. Based on what I observed on the water the numbers seemed significantly down from recent years. Only a few of these illegal commercial busts would equate to at least getting back the 2 fish we lost from our previous limit. Also, think of the extra days to the season that could be reinstated.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

I wonder how Mr. Reider is doing these days.....................................?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Just think I subscribe to Gulf Coast Fishermen and they say we pull 49% of the snapper harvest and the commercial guys pull 51% annually. Wow!!!!!! Where do they get those numbers?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anyone talked to Mr. Crabtree about all this?


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

btw I do know that Texas game wardens are not deputized nmfs federal agents. Louisianna game wardens are. Thats why youll see a LA game warden way out and you wont see a TX warden past 9 miles..


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Actually they have adopted federal rules here and since a couple years ago share joint enforcement, TPW actually has a large boat that runs offshore....the NMFS enforcement guys have zero boats here, unless they hitch a ride!



Ducksmasher said:


> btw I do know that Texas game wardens are not deputized nmfs federal agents. Louisianna game wardens are. Thats why youll see a LA game warden way out and you wont see a TX warden past 9 miles..


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*I know this is a stretch.....*

Doctor Neal Frank ( a well respected NOAA weatherman on Channel 11 in Houston ) said tonight that " he could not trust the models used to forecast todays weather " even when they were projected 100 years.

*I know this is a stretch* but does anyone think NMFA will come to that same conclusion about the Red Snapper Models?

That is They could not trust the models used to assess the Red Snapper population due to *the piracy crisis *effecting the count.

After all we have BACK TO BACK TO BACK bust with 900 to 3493 illegal fish or more on *3 vessels so far* over a few weeks in 2008. We all know there will be more....And BTW Who gets first dibs on the revoked Comm. Fishing License RFA or CCA?

I know I'm using COMMON CENCE again.

The answer is NO......Neither..... Oh Well...

*MB*


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

I Bet They Would Catch Charlie Fishing Inside 9miles If They Had Enforcement. O Wait They Dont Game Wardens Will Tell You They Have No Way Of Enforceing The State Water Rule. Those Commecercial Guys Breaking The Law Should Be Hanged, So Should All The Illegal Charter Buisnesses And The State Water Full **** Fisherman. There Needs To Just Be A Hell Of Alot More Enforcement. I Watched A Full Parking Lot Of Boats Go Fishing And Not One Game Warden Around All Day. Guys Were Throwing Red Snapper On The Dock And Not Even A Game Warden Around To Ask A Anything. Without State Troopers On The Highway We All Would Drive 90mph. We Need More Enfocement Or People Calling In And Letting The Guys In The Green Shirts Know Whats Going On When You See It Happeing Not What You Think You Heard Something From Your Moms Brothers Ex Babys Mamma.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One interesting caveat of red snapper regs is that these illegally caught fish don't get counted against that vessel's IFQ. So, instead of being done for the season, they pay up and continue fishing. It's all just a cost of doing business for them.


----------



## gstringer (Mar 31, 2008)

This is the bull---- we are talking about they need to set up the buyer also and start taking them down, they already stole our snapper; wait there aren't any snapper!!!!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mont said:


> One interesting caveat of red snapper regs is that these illegally caught fish don't get counted against that vessel's IFQ. So, instead of being done for the season, they pay up and continue fishing. It's all just a cost of doing business for them.


It is all just a cost of business as usual which would include raping the sea and causing us to suffer at the hands of NMFS, who say the comms are doing no wrong. Red Snapper as a game fish is the only alternative I see.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

I wonder how Mr. Reider is doing these days..............................?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

rodsnscrews said:


> I wonder how Mr. Reider is doing these days..............................?


That is the second time you have asked that. Are you concerned?


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

So, did the Texas bust really happen or was it just a rumor?I take it didn't happen since nothing verifying has been found, or rather posted.-Tom


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Call TPW enforcement, a fellow TGCS board member called yesterday and was given a general overview of what happened. Apparently the one in Freeport was an investigation where the fish house got popped too. TPW will likely release it in their monthly Field Notes press release.



Pattillo said:


> So, did the Texas bust really happen or was it just a rumor?I take it didn't happen since nothing verifying has been found, or rather posted.-Tom


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

[email protected]@RDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Ah come on guys commercial fishermen are not the problem here and I'm sure these are just a few very isolated incidents because none of the other commercial fishermen are doing this. Its totally the fault of the Rec fishermen, I mean heck guys isn't being able to catch two fish for two months out of the year enough&#8230;..Those Fu##'ers

That much of a violation, I'd say Jail time for the Capt, take their license permanently, and take their boat and bust the fish house that is buying that much fish from them. I wouldn't say sink the boat but sell it and use the money to fund more offshore federal wardens just like they do drug smugglers.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Mr. Craig Reider?...........I think he's feeling very ill about right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys are not that dumb are ya'll? How can we beat the devil when ya'll don't know who the devil is?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

rodsnscrews said:


> Has anyone heard from Mr. Craig Reider?...........I think he's feeling very ill about right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys are not that dumb are ya'll? How can we beat the devil when ya'll don't know who the devil is?


Enlighten those who are in the dark! And to answer your question....YES!


----------



## Captain Randy (Sep 16, 2005)

Mont said:


> One interesting caveat of red snapper regs is that these illegally caught fish don't get counted against that vessel's IFQ. So, instead of being done for the season, they pay up and continue fishing. It's all just a cost of doing business for them.


This needs to be brought up by a lot of people at the council meating in June.
If *everyone* requested an immediate vote during the public comment period they may at least put it on the agenda for the next meeting. Who knows they may even vote to put in annual secret hold inspection and pull licenses.

This would only happen with a huge public turnout.
There is no use in complaining if we aren't willing to complain to someone who can accually do something.

Randy


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

Does anyone know what the likely fines are for these guys? I think that you would be amazed at how lax they are. As stated earlier, this is just a cost of doing business for them. A new law where loss of license and boat was involved would help a lot. Maybe we can give the boat to the GW or whoever called in the violation. There would probably be a lot of comm fisherman on the street with that kind of incentive.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

rodsnscrews said:


> Has anyone heard from Mr. Craig Reider?...........I think he's feeling very ill about right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys are not that dumb are ya'll? How can we beat the devil when ya'll don't know who the devil is?


Please do enlighten us, and why are you lit up with all red?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Team Axis

I just read your post regarding "bet they would catch Charlie inside of nine miles". May I ask what is that supposed to mean ? 

Charlie


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

i was waiting on you to reply. that would me that i know your friends and i know people that fished with you. its not always 9miles now is it. you can brag that it is but when more than 2 people tell me that you dont always fish there sometimes you do than it seems a little fishy. barges aint 9 miles. tpw said they have no way of catching people that do that so your free and clear have fun!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You know Team Axis those are some pretty strong statements there my friend. Maybe we should confront those friends and you regarding making such a statement. I can be down there any time today. what time and where ??

Charlie


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

*Is this what you're alluding to?*



rodsnscrews said:



> Has anyone heard from Mr. Craig Reider?...........I think he's feeling very ill about right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys are not that dumb are ya'll? How can we beat the devil when ya'll don't know who the devil is?


Some of the talk on the dock down here at SPI is that 2 guys who have mentioned here on the board went out on their first commercial trip for snapper. When they returned there were a dozen or more sets of shark jaws found on the boat. TP & W has sent them off to be identified for species in case of a banned species being killed. These guys work for a certain commercial house/bait house that recently bought a charter captains boat and permits. Not bad for their first trip out. It hasn't hit the papers and I don't know why.


----------



## snapcon (Oct 11, 2005)

*Second hand pot stirrer*

You dont know me and I have fished with Charlie. What kind of mean spirited pot stirring are you up too? This guy is a staight shooter! He is an outspoken critic of the NMFS because having fished alot longer than most of us, he has seen first hand the mismanagment of our fishery. When I was on his boat, Charlie made a point to be is state waters and we caught a boat load of legal fish, so take this tripe to the bath room were it belongs.



team axis said:


> i was waiting on you to reply. that would me that i know your friends and i know people that fished with you. its not always 9miles now is it. you can brag that it is but when more than 2 people tell me that you dont always fish there sometimes you do than it seems a little fishy. barges aint 9 miles. tpw said they have no way of catching people that do that so your free and clear have fun!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> You know Team Axis those are some pretty strong statements there my friend. Maybe we should confront those friends and you regarding making such a statement. I can be down there any time today. what time and where ??
> 
> Charlie


Let me know if you need help confronting those friends Charlie. I will be glad to be there.

Team axis, that is a terrible thing to say as far as I am concerned. Especially to a man that is as well respected in the fishing community as Charile. Could it be that someone is trying to fade the heat off the sea raping commercial fishermen by diverting everyone's attention to a well respected person in the recreational community?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

team axis said:


> i was waiting on you to reply. that would me that i know your friends and i know people that fished with you. its not always 9miles now is it. you can brag that it is but when more than 2 people tell me that you dont always fish there sometimes you do than it seems a little fishy. barges aint 9 miles. tpw said they have no way of catching people that do that so your free and clear have fun!


No Jr. GW's.....................


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

wow there guys dont get all flustered. charlie is a good fisherman and does catch redsnapper where he needs too be. i just have heard from people that he has fished outside of nine miles this time of year. charlie that might not be true but its word of mouth shouldnt have even said anything to ya. my bad there guys. only thing im trying to stir is the beans im cooking on my stove.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Come on guys dont worry just consider the source. Heck I am now being accused (rumor has it) that I am selling snapper to a restaurant. Some folks must be beginning to worry. 
Its no big deal. Every dog has his day..

Charlie


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

i just see people doing that all the time and gets me and should other people ****** off.i went out the other day and there was ten boats at buc-field. what are they catching and keeping. i told my frien and he was there when one of the boats came in and the boat had red snapper. thats just wrong tpw said we cant prove it.


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

never heard that one charlie but im sure your not doing that


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

i have heard your a good guy charlie i just have heard you fished outside of nine miles on your state trips. them people might just be mad you can do it and the cant


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Team Axis

OK your explanition is accepted. I know talk is cheap. Please next time just tell me and not put it on a board that goes all over the world in a statement of fact on where I fish. 
We are fine and good fishing.

Charlie


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Team Axis*

Team Axis,
There are people in this world, when they speak, you can take what they say to the bank - Charlie is one of those people. He is a straight shooter.

You had best think twice before making unfounded accusations like that again amigo.

Tom


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

charlie just squashed it there tom. yep should have asked you charlie sorry for the accusation. dont worry the restaurant thing didnt make down this way.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

team axis said:


> i was waiting on you to reply. that would me that i know your friends and i know people that fished with you. its not always 9miles now is it. you can brag that it is but when more than 2 people tell me that you dont always fish there sometimes you do than it seems a little fishy. barges aint 9 miles. tpw said they have no way of catching people that do that so your free and clear have fun!


You need watch you mouth there partner. You don't need to be accusing anyone on here of breaking the law. Especially a friend of mine who is very respected and who doesn't need to explain **** to you and doesn't need to respond to your accusations. You have been on this board for four months and you think that you can just show up and start this kinda ****.


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

everyone really look in to trying to find away to get that stopped inside nine miles is hard to do any so many people asre coming in with all these fish. maybe after riks book it will be easier. but tpw, said well we just cant enforce it. there needs to be away to enforce it


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

2wahoo said:


> Some of the talk on the dock down here at SPI is that 2 guys who have mentioned here on the board went out on their first commercial trip for snapper. When they returned there were a dozen or more sets of shark jaws found on the boat. TP & W has sent them off to be identified for species in case of a banned species being killed. These guys work for a certain commercial house/bait house that recently bought a charter captains boat and permits. Not bad for their first trip out. It hasn't hit the papers and I don't know why.


Whoa, 2wahoo, I haven't heard that scuttlebutt as yet. If you get some facts that can be proven I'd like to share that with our little local newspaper on the sand spit ... they just have to verify facts before they can print. Latest tasty news was an alderman who threaten to whip the [banned word] out of his neighbor, which was proven. Gosh I love this place.

As to the rant here, most of that is sailing right over my head. In in the Dark Zone, of course. -sammie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Come on guys its over. let it go. 
But thanks for all the support guys but lets get on to bigger and better things. Axis stood up like a man and admitted it was hearsay and I respect that. Lets get on to more productive things.

Charlie


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

hey there calmday my time on this website has nothing to do with who and what i say there bud. sorry to have said that but you aint got to try to jump on my ***. people accuse people on here all the time for all kinds of stuff, but because its charlie its a ig deal. my bad there charlie sorry to stir the ********


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

they respect you charlie because yo are the bigger man to try to resovle the issue and end it. it shows you have alot of people looking up to you . you must be a hell of a guy, have a good day there bud go get some more of those things i think the weathers gonna be nice soon


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Axis

Well nowdays, well in a few days I am going after those trout. Not worth going for Snapper. 
Should show around the rocks any day now. Good fishing to everyone.

Charlie


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

What the heck does a "commercial snapper boat" look like? Anybody have pictures of any? Where do they dock? 

Since the Feds refuse to act reasonably and TP&W is so undermanned, we ought to start "fishing" for the commercials. No rough stuff, no vigilante tactics ...just occassional "monitoring" as we go out to catch our limit of two snaps. We all have boats, we all have cameras, we all have cell phones and radios, and we all have the...shall we say...competative nature of sportsmen. 

Why not a "commercial fisherman tournament" to see which of us can bring about the largest bust of some commercial who is screwing us out of our favorite passtime? TP&W mans their Operation Game Thief phone lines 24/7. All you do is call them, give them your report and be ready to testify if they need you.

Attending the d&^%d fed meetings doesn't seem to be doing much good does it? So let's think about dealing with the source of the snapper pillage at it's root. Heck, no enforcement agency could put together a surveillence operation even approaching the size of 2coolers much less with the "instant" communications that we enjoy here on the internet. It may be time to go PROactive on this whole deal rather than sitting around waiting for polliticians to do the right thing.

Just a thought.

PECOS


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

not all will look like a snapper boat some will look like a regular boat
this boat is fishing during season , 
the boat moorned is at freeport



Pecos said:


> What the heck does a "commercial snapper boat" look like? Anybody have pictures of any? Where do they dock?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep, they get over toward Sargent in the summer


----------



## zzpc (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's another picture of a snapper boat. That couldn't be the Coast Guard though, because law enforcement never checks commercial boats.

http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=241503


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

zzpc said:


> Here's another picture of a snapper boat. That couldn't be the Coast Guard though, because law enforcement never checks commercial boats.
> 
> http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=241503


This patrol* is the first time* the crew of the Shamal have conducted a living marine rescource (LMR) patrol in the southwest Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Mont said:


> One interesting caveat of red snapper regs is that these illegally caught fish don't get counted against that vessel's IFQ. So, instead of being done for the season, they pay up and continue fishing. It's all just a cost of doing business for them.


I didn't know that. I'll bet if we got that changed, it would put a real dent into the poaching these commercials do.

Mont, can you post a sticky on when and where the meetings will be?


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

a couple more moorned at freeport
one reel aboard any one of these vessels is capable of fullfilling ones yearly limit in a matter of seconds


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> One interesting caveat of red snapper regs is that these illegally caught fish don't get counted against that vessel's IFQ. So, instead of being done for the season, they pay up and continue fishing. It's all just a cost of doing business for them.


I agree with John on this one...personally I would push hard for these fish to count. If they don't remove their license, it should count against that permit. If they have already taken their IFQ it should roll over to next year.

IMO-this is sending a bad message to the comms...you can fish until you get caught...no problem...you get to start fresh next year...no worry!


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

So what sort of drill bit would it take to go through the bottom hull of those boats? You think just hardened steel or do we need carbide tiped ones?:smile:


----------



## Captain Randy (Sep 16, 2005)

Captn C said:


> I agree with John on this one...personally I would push hard for these fish to count. If they don't remove their license, it should count against that permit. If they have already taken their IFQ it should roll over to next year.
> 
> IMO-this is sending a bad message to the comms...you can fish until you get caught...no problem...you get to start fresh next year...no worry!


Why not make it more like a fraud penalty, the illegal fish would cont triple against the permit.

Randy


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Electric Mullet said:


> So what sort of drill bit would it take to go through the bottom hull of those boats? You think just hardened steel or do we need carbide tiped ones?:smile:


 A single LAAW at the water line will work just fine.


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Snagged said:


> A single LAAW at the water line will work just fine.


Heck Snagged you are talking about pulling out the weapons. Easy Now.:spineyes: 

I was thinking about something a bit more covert and subtle.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

UHHHHHHHHH I still think no rough stuff is the way to go on this, but that's just me. I guess I'll go with the majority though.


PECOS


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Captain Randy said:


> Why not make it more like a fraud penalty, the illegal fish would cont triple against the permit.
> 
> Randy


good idea and they should be deducted from the comm TAC as such, then maybe the comms will regulate ea. other ............


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Anybody get the numbers of where Billy's boat was fishing LOL. 

Tight Lines..


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

The Donna Marie Looked Good Unlike The Rest Of Those Boats All Tied Up.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Just follow the floating line of small snapper.......or out east/se about 65 miles.....

The Donna Marie would look great on a map at the bottom of the gulf as a reef.



Top Kat said:


> Anybody get the numbers of where Billy's boat was fishing LOL.
> 
> Tight Lines..


----------



## fishslik5 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Snapper*

Now we all know that it wasn't commercial fisherman that were caught;We know they wouldn't do that. When actually it was prolly rec fisherman posing as commercial guys just to try and make them look bad.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hughoo222 said:


> The Donna Marie would look great on a map at the bottom of the gulf as a reef.


Yes you are absolutely right about that! The only thing that would look better on that map would be ALL those vessels together at the bottom in state waters!


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

hope they never close stater waters but i can bet it will be happening in the next 5 yrs


----------

